# starting to see coveys



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

i've spotted 3 coveys of partridge the past week. good to see em.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Went out scouting a couple of weekends ago, and saw a crap load of birds. Sharptails were everywhere and the pheasants looked great too. Also saw a couple of coveys of Huns. This season is going to be great. The only problem will be overcrowding of NR's.


----------

